# Indoor unattended fly trap



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Fly paper


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I have a continuous battle with flies due to dairies being nearby,
A retired Appliance repair guy recently recommended the County Weatherization service to find any gaps. I didn't know they existed.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

What RJ said. They are hung high so you don't hit them with your head, the flies attach themselves to it and die. Dispose of them regularly. You don't want to use a zapper indoors. Nuisance and unsanitary as the flies often fall away from the catch tray. As Nik said having cows almost always means you'll have flies. Not sure what your set up is.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

This is the season for flies; as it cools their numbers fall a lot, unless you're in one of those places where it doesn't cool, like Florida or Texas.

@connorhawke sounds like you've got a pretty average situation. 

Sometimes, something dies in the walls or attic, and draws flies which lay eggs and breed in it. Raccoons, possums, etc., often do that; that can result in a big burst of flies all hatching at once, and trying to get outside, even though there's no obvious way to for them to get in.

@rjniles ' idea sounds pretty good. Don't use zappers inside, and there's really no point in poisoning flies that won't live very long anyway.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I agree about farm animals and flies. We used to see a lot of flies but there are far fewer since the horse barn across the road burned to the ground.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Those flypaper ribbons come unscented.


----------



## connorhawke (May 13, 2020)

I'm guessing they were from open windows. I put up flypaper but they'd already gone.

Another issue is what look like merchant or sawtooth grain beetles. They regularly appear in the sink, toilet and bathtub. Found many in certain containers in the kitchen. Some were in opened food including cereal. Even saw a few in the microwave and fridge.

Threw out all unrefrigerated/unfrozen food and sprayed a few more heavily infested areas. Kept up the termination and it's seemingly more or less back to normal for the time being.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Inexpensive fly traps rely on odor to attract the flies. Unfortunately the odor is usually obnoxious to people.

Recently I had a (fortunatly small and brief) infestation of common flies. I ended up buying one of those traps in the form of a bottle into which you put water and the bait that came with the trap. The bait consisted of curdled egg. Several internet reviews mentioned that it smelled bad and the instructions said not for indoor use..

Earlier I was catching mice using glue board traps. Once I left a trap with a mouse outdoors and a few days later it was covered with stuck flies that wanted to lay eggs on the mouse carcass. (A glue board without bait did not catch flies.)

Later, someone suggested that some warmth will attract files. Experiment for next time -- flypaper or unbaited glue trap and an incandescent (old fashioned bulb) light. Will need to try different positionings.


----------

